# Help me: unsupported file format!!!



## Eugene (Jun 12, 2006)

I' ve recovered some jpg files from my hard disk, but at the end I canìt open these Recovered files because the viewer, (acdsee or windows viewer) say that the file is an "Unsupported file format" or that is "corrupted".

The files are Jpg Tiff and Nef (nikon Raw file) and i can see the classic icon of them and the size is exactly the same one of the original file...... can you suggest me...how can I open my image if i have all the files but isn't possible open? Do you know a program that "rebuild the Map" of the file? thank you for your answer. Eugene


----------



## magicmonkey (Jun 12, 2006)

You could try a disk recovery program, they might be better recovered than from the normal windows recovery (which is next to useless) there's plenty of freeware out there if you run a search on google. As for repairing the files as they are, I haven't heard of anything, doesn't mean there's nothing out there though, data recovery is big business...


----------

